# MS sql Server 2005 Treiber



## Jonnsn (9. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell ein Programm dass mit einem MS SQL Server 2005 Express Edition kommunizieren soll.
Treiber lade ich mit

```
Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
```
doch es kommt zur Laufzeit immer die Fehlermeldung: Class not found.

Nach einigem suchen habe ich gelesen man müsste ein jar file in den classpath mitkopieren   :bahnhof: welches und wo bekomme ich das her?
bei microsoft finde ich lediglich einen installer (exe) für den Treiber...

danke fürs lesen und hilfe


----------



## maki (9. Jan 2008)

jTDS ist der bessere JDBC Treiber für den MS SQL Server: http://jtds.sourceforge.net/

Muss auch nicht erst installiert werden


----------



## Jonnsn (9. Jan 2008)

Danke!
und da muss ich einfach die jtds-1.2.2.jar mit in mein eigenes jar-package einfügen und den treiber ändern?

```
net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver
```
?


----------



## The_S (9. Jan 2008)

Sowas packt man normal nicht mit ins jar, sondern verlinkt es im class-path.


----------



## Jonnsn (9. Jan 2008)

aha - danke!
dann muss ich mich mal schlau machen wie das geht...  :###

edit: ok habs mit fat Jar hinbekommen - denn der Treiber musste auch mit dem jar mitgenommen werden....   
Danke nochmals an alle...


----------



## Jonnsn (10. Jan 2008)

hm
nachdem ich den Treiber nun geladen bekam, bekomme ich hier eine SQL Exception (no suitable driver found)

```
con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://"+dbhost+":" + dbPort+"; DatabaseName = Workflow",dbuser,dbPassword);
```
für dbhost wird "localhost" und für dbPort "1433" eingesetzt...
sollte doch stimmen - wenn der treiber wirklich für MS SQL 2005 passt...  :bahnhof:


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jan 2008)

Anderer Treiber -> Andere Treiber-URL ...

Siehe: http://jtds.sourceforge.net/faq.html#urlFormat

- Alex


----------



## Jonnsn (10. Jan 2008)

ich dachte die URL hinge von der Datenbank und nicht vom treiber ab - Danke!
wieder was gelernt...


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jan 2008)

Tja, man lernt eben nie aus.

Die URL ist notwenidg, damit JDBC a) den richtigen Treiber findet/verwendet und b) weiß wohin/wie die Verbindung aufgebaut werden muss.


----------



## FenchelT (10. Jan 2008)

Jonnsn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe aktuell ein Programm dass mit einem MS SQL Server 2005 Express Edition kommunizieren soll.
> Treiber lade ich mit
> ...



Wenn Du hier noch .jdbc.sqlserver.  durch .sqlserver.jdbc. tauschst, sollte es auch mit dem Nachbarn funktionieren


----------

